# some stickinsects



## jarek

Extatosoma tiaratum now I have about 40 eggs from her







Heteropteryx dilatata young female






and a male


----------



## Asa

Very cool. Actually stick insects freak me out...


----------



## OGIGA

Hehehe. These have spiky heads too. :lol:


----------



## jarek

I thing they have funny heads too


----------



## Asa

Ya. What heads? It's just too weird...


----------



## Engraver30

And mantids arn't weird looking?


----------



## jarek

very nice I think now that it is better to have the young one than adult my heteropteryx dilata male had his final molt this night and he looks awesome


----------



## Engraver30

Jarek,

Got any advice on keeping Extatosoma tiaratum. I only recently inhearted 2 of these cool critters from a hortorculturast friend of mine.

They seem to be eating and doing fine. The smaller of the two molted yesterday, but I just want to make sure my friends instruction on keeping them are correct.

Thanks


----------



## jarek

well I can't tell much about them because the are my first stick insects but the adult females eating a lot sometimes when i brink new plants they eating them all the in one day I spraying few times a day because i read that they need high huminity to molt.

now I don't know what to do with the eggs because every day she lays 10 to 15 eggs a day and now I have about 150 eggs or even more


----------



## Engraver30

150 eggs, they are going to eat you out of house and home. :shock:

Thanks, that is about all the advice I got from my friend(minus the egg laying). Good luck with all of your babies.


----------



## jarek

they gonna hatch after couple of months anyway so I'm not worry about eggs now  

and my jungle nymph male had his final molt tonight and looks great with his long antenines


----------



## jarek

now junle nymph female had molt this night and she is subadult now


----------



## Morpheus uk

I would warm her up and cool ya male down then, hes sub adult already and heading for a shed, i was in the same situration though my male never got to meet the female, got another un in the end tho


----------



## jarek

he is adult now, so I should keep female warmer and a male colter?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Oh yeah sorry, thought he was still sub adult, heat the female up and cool the male down then


----------



## jarek

ok then thanks for advice.


----------

